

How to lead clever people - bartonfink
http://business.in.com/article/rotman/how-to-lead-clever-people/28632/0

======
ColinWright
This didn't receive unadulterated praise when it was submitted 15 hours ago -
moderate discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3091764>

